# Looking for a VPS that allows me to take snapshots easily



## vpsnewb (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey there,

I'm working on a project and it'd be nice if I could easily create snapshots of my VPS data to restore easily later if need be. Basically, i'm working on a learning project and would hate to get to a point where I mess something up so badly that I _have_ to start from point blank like I usually do (Fuck up, can't fix it, reload OS). It'd be nice if instead I can just take a snapshot as my work progresses.

Probably need 256MB RAM (initially at least, can probably get everything to run in 96-128 after optimizations), 10GB storage, 50GB transfer. Nothing I'll be doing is CPU or RAM intensive, just going to be used for some development work ontop of a LEMP stack.

Anyone know of a good provider for this?


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 21, 2013)

DigitalOcean, of course. Take a snapshot, restore any time.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 3, 2013)

You can do something similar with us at Fliphost. While it is not exactly taking a snapshot, we take backups every 6 hours that are user restoreable down to the file level, or the entire container.


----------



## D. Strout (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, I tested Fliphost's backup system. Very useful, and with a backup every six hours, there are a _lot_ to choose from, with every last file that was on your box.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 9, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> You can do something similar with us at Fliphost. While it is not exactly taking a snapshot, we take backups every 6 hours that are user restoreable down to the file level, or the entire container.


How the...  Wow...  Props!


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 9, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> How the...  Wow...  Props!


http://sales.fliphost.net/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=48


----------



## jarland (May 9, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> http://sales.fliphost.net/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=48


Holy crap. You win. You just do.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 9, 2013)

jarland said:


> Holy crap. You win. You just do.


Thank You.

It was a feature that I had been wanting to impliment for a while and when I finally got it right that was the result. Comes standard for all our VPS except the high storage servers..

I'm proud of it


----------



## Lee (May 9, 2013)

But can I download it?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 9, 2013)

ServerCubes said:


> But can I download it?


Not yet


----------



## Nick (May 9, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> http://sales.fliphost.net/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=48


That really does look awesome and I've never noticed that in my panel before. +1.


----------



## mikho (May 15, 2013)

If you go for a vmware provider you can make snapshots of your server that you can revert to if needed.


----------



## lbft (May 15, 2013)

If you get a KVM, you can do it yourself by installing on a filesystem with native snapshots like zfs or btrfs, although it's more work than provider-managed snapshotting/backups.


----------



## jeff_lfcvps (May 15, 2013)

LFCVPS allows you to take a backup (snapshot) and restore it via our web interface. You can also browse the backup via FTP-over-SSL and download specific files if needed.


----------



## u4ia (May 16, 2013)

*@*,   

How far back do the backups go?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 16, 2013)

u4ia said:


> *@*,
> 
> How far back do the backups go?


Typically kept for about 10 days


----------



## u4ia (May 16, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> 10 days


 

Kudos, sir. Not a common feature in this market.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 16, 2013)

u4ia said:


> Kudos, sir. Not a common feature in this market.


I try to regularly improve what I offer. Keep on the lookout for more cool stuff to come .


----------

